# Bucephalandra Care



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Bucephalandra are rheophytes i.e. they like a good bit of current.


----------



## MassiveDynamic17 (Feb 3, 2015)

Do buce's need to be planted on a rock or piece of wood, or can they just be planted in regular substrate?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Treat Bucephalandra like Anubias


----------



## MassiveDynamic17 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, but how do you treat Anubias? Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with the breed.


----------



## Morbo (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had good success with buces just following what I read here: http://bucephalandraplants.blogspot.ca/2014/01/english-bucephalandra-magical-plants.html

Most of my buces are tied to lava rock and seem to like it very much. All of my tanks have extra flow via powerheads and buces also tend to enjoy a little extra macro ferts.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

They do well in sediment or the on wood/rock etc. I dose about 25 ppm of NO3 2x a week, rich ferts, traces, moderately high light in this tank, but they do very well at moderate to low light with CO2. 

SAE's and shrimp are useful cleaners. 
They like water changes.

I actually do not have that much flow in this tank, maybe 5x an hour turn over. But...I have a large wet dry, so the O2 is fairly high, I have a lot of fish so there's some NH4 for them also. 

My easiest tank to care for.


----------



## MassiveDynamic17 (Feb 3, 2015)

Morbo, thanks for the informative link. I think I'm ready to handle the basics. 

plantbrain, your tank looks exquisite.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

plantbrain said:


> They do well in sediment or the on wood/rock etc. I dose about 25 ppm of NO3 2x a week, rich ferts, traces, moderately high light in this tank, but they do very well at moderate to low light with CO2.
> 
> SAE's and shrimp are useful cleaners.
> They like water changes.
> ...


Very lovely Bucephalandra tank Tom!! I love the texturing created by the different forms!


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

MassiveDynamic17 said:


> Sorry, but how do you treat Anubias? Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with the breed.



sort of like an orchid. Bury the rhyzome, the stem will die, the plant will die. Anubias is like an underwater epiphyte. It needs to be "mounted" on a rock or a branch, or even just floated, but it cannot be buried. Also slow growing, also low light. Very like Buce.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Kalyke said:


> sort of like an orchid. Bury the rhyzome, the stem will die, the plant will die. Anubias is like an underwater epiphyte. It needs to be "mounted" on a rock or a branch, or even just floated, but it cannot be buried. Also slow growing, also low light. Very like Buce.


That's not true. You can bury the Buce and they'll grow just fine.


----------

